# The Pocket Cannon: Meet Glock's Model 30 Gun (A Powerful Weapon)



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/pocket-cannon-meet-glocks-model-30-gun-powerful-weapon-53667


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yawn...
I had carried a "pocket cannon" for 20 of the past 40 years (before the onset of arthritis).
And mine was even smaller than that Glock.

But I bet that the Glock "pocket cannon" is much easier to shoot than mine was.
(But nevertheless, practice, practice, practice.)


----------



## C1PH3R (Apr 19, 2019)

Pocket cannon...lol. I either carry a 357 magnum or a full size 1911.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

C1PH3R said:


> Pocket cannon...lol. I either carry a 357 magnum or a full size 1911.


You must have big pockets or be wearing cargo pants.


----------



## C1PH3R (Apr 19, 2019)

BackyardCowboy said:


> You must have big pockets or be wearing cargo pants.


Ruger sp101 fits in the pocket easily. The 1911 gets a iwb holster.


----------



## Dantar (Apr 18, 2019)

This gun is larger than my pocket )


----------

